# questions about my bottle babies



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys so I have 2 bottle babies just born a few days ago, it's super cold outside it's in the negatives 


So the baby that was really good walking everywhere drinking nicely and this morning she was not doing so well she' sits there she will stand up but will fall and will not drink, maybe she's to tired? I woke them up. I needed to feed them before I left 

I put them with their mother during the day, do you think the change in tempature can do this?

I hope it's not floppy kid syndrome


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you seen her pooping? If not then get a syringe or, I use one of those baby snot suckers, fill up with warm water mixed with dish soap or some kind of cooking oil like olive oil or what not, put in her little butt and slowly push the mixture in. Sometimes you need to do it a few times. Also check her temp and make sure your not dealing with pneumonia. Honestly it could be a lot of things but start with temp and the enema first.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was just thinking, also how much are you feeding her, when you get done with a bottle is her tummy REALLY full or even still has hollow spots? She might not be getting enough milk or too much


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi sorry for late reply 

My dad took her to the vet while I was at school, 
They did alot of things and none worked

They did IV , antibiotics and I don't remember but no improvement I'm going to go pick her up it cost me 200 so far 


I don't even know what to do at this point
I think I gave her to much milk, 

I'm going to try baking soda hopefully of its Floppy kid syndrome it will help
Does anyone know the dosage?


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think baking soda does anything for fks.... Has she had Bose?


What's her temp? If she's outside in freezing temps she might be too cold to digest her food.


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oops, nvm, I just read up. It said to give baking soda but I didn't find amount. Also b complex, probios, thiamine, maybe drench electrolytes?

How is her poop?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi my other kid isdoing great but he has a cough what should i do?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I have not seen her poop today
The vet thinks penomia 

Shes indoors with me but during the days i put them with the mom i am thinkimg the change in tempature caused this?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you haven't seen her poop you NEED to give the enema. It's not that uncommon for a baby to get plugged especially if you are feeding her to much. As for the boy is he coughing when he eats? What's his temp? The first thing you need to be doing is check the temp that will tell you a lot right there.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok I'll mix that up, 

How many ccs of each ingredient or does it not matter,?

I'll get the temp and I'll be right back 5mins


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I spoke to my mom she said during the day she did poop, it was a long stringy type lol


Actully there where 3 kids born but I was not home then and 1 was dead

But all 3 where girls, 

And rhe other girl who is eating and jumping around when you hold her normally or playing you can hear coughs, and you can also hear the breathing it is loud, and her temp is 103.1F she was sleeping so I took her out of the box with hay so she hasn't been chased or anything


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The temp was 39.4C or 102.92 F
But I held it a big longer and confirmed at 39.5- 103.1
So it's a little higher than normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

In normal range. When were they born?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

8PM Saturday right


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She pooped today the weak one and it was yellow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They may have fluid in their lungs. Have you given B Complex?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes I have given b complex it's like 1ml to 100lbs so I gave them 0.1 
What dosage do you reccomend? I am going to give it to the other one soon


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How do I get rid of the fluid in there lungs? Will they not survive anymore?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The weak kid has died 

But the other one is doing good
But has a cough and loud breathing sometimes

Her temp is 103.1
At birth she received selenium e gel and nutri drench 

When u get home she will get probios and B complex shot
Is there a special dose for kids for probios and b complex?
Should I give it LA200?


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

Nuflor would be best ... it's by prescription we always have a bottle in the fridge


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost the one. With sister dying without really knowing why yes I would give her meds. Nuflor is better, I agree so if you can get your hands on it then that's what I would give but if all you have is la200 it's better then nothing. Just keep a close eye on this girl for awhile, keep checking her temp and that she is still bouncy acting.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

So sorry about losing the little girl. Watching to see how the other one is doing. Best wishes <3

Edit: Just saw this was from over a week ago. Is she okay?


----------

